# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Struktura e Tokes sipas Bibles.

## K.TORO

Secili prej nesh ka pasur mendime dhe pyetje ne lidhje me origjinen e tokes dhe te jetes qe ndodhet ne te. Rrefimi biblik i origjinave shpall shume qarte se krijimi ndodhi gjate nje periudhe kohe prej gjashte ditesh.  Me pak fjale bibla pohon se Zoti krijoj token brenda gjashte diteve si gjene me perfekte ne univers, gjithashtu ajo pohon se toka ishte me e begate se tani dhe nuk kishte pamjen qe ka sot pasi struktura e saj para permbytjes se madhe ka qene krejt ndryshe. Poashtu dhe jeta e gjalle qe jetonte ne te ishte shume here me e ndryshme dhe me e shumellojshme ku jetegjatesia e gjallesave ishte shume me e madhe me nje fizik te shendoshe dhe pa probleme gjenetike, dhe e gjitha kjo fale struktures perfekte qe toka zoteronte ate kohe. Domethene begatija lidhej ngushte me strukturen e tokes. Pyetja qe mund ti linde gjithsecilit prej jush eshte: Cfare strukture ka pasur toka?

Bibla rrefen se struktura e tokes ishte e tille:

Toka nuk ishte e mbuluar nga detet apo oqeanet por ishte e lagesht, domethene ishte e thate nga uji dhe kishte lageshti te madhe e krahasuar me klimen subtropikale ku mendohet te kishte keneta ose liqene te vegjel por jo dete dhe oqeane.
Mbi token qendronte atmosfera e cila perbehej nga gazrat e sotem vetem se me perqindje lageshtie shume here me te larte e ngjashme me klimen subtropikale.
Mbi atmosferen qendronte uji ne forme te lengshme qe mbulonte gjithe planetin si nje sfere gjigante e lengshme e cila nuk binte poshte por qendronte si nje mburoje e ngjashme me shtresen e ozonit sot.
Mbi kete shtrese ujore ishte hapesira boshe e kozmosit dhe te tere trupat qiellore te vendosur ne te.

Pyetja eshte se si tere kjo mase ujore mund te mbulonte tere token pa rene nga forca e gravitetit?

Eshte vertetuar se ne nje largesi te caktuar nga toka forcat e rendeses behen pothuajse zero dhe cdo trup i lenget ose i ngurte mund te qendroje ne prehje ose ne levizje te njetrajtshme pa u ndikuar nga forcat e rendeses. Pokeshtu mendohet se edhe nese forca e gravitetit mund te ushtronte nje force te caktuar terheqese uji qe kishte mbeshtjelle token mund te ishte ne levizje rrotulluese centrifugale e cila kundershton forcen terheqese te tokes po te kete shpejtesine dhe largesine e duhur.

Pra me pak fjale mundesia qe toka mund te qendronte e mbeshtjelle nga nje mase ujore eshte e pranueshme nga te gjitha ligjet e fizikes. Pyetja qe lind eshte: cfare efektesh mund te sjelle mbi toke kjo shtrese ujore?

----------


## K.TORO

Prania e nje shtrese uji qe rrethonte token do te krijonte nje numer faktoresh mjedisore shume te ndryshem nga ajo qe perjeton toka jone e tanishme. Prania e kesaj mbeshtjellje uji do te kishte siguruar nje efekt serre. Drita e diellit, ose rrezatimi me vale te gjata, do te kalonte neper shtresen e ujit ne atmosferen e siperme dhe do te perhapej ne shume drejtime te ndryshme. Drita do te arinte te gjitha gjeresite gjeografike me nje intesitet te barabarte. Nxehtesia e rrezatuar nga siperfaqia e tokes ne formen e rrezatimit me vale te shkurtra do te mbetej brenda mbeshtjelles ujore. Kjo do krijonte nje mjedis te tipit serre mbi tere siperfaqen e globit. Si rezultat, nga poli ne pol do te kishte nje klime subtropikale. Bime dhe kafshe subtropikale do te ekzistonin mbi te gjithe siperfaqen e tokes.

Mbeshtjella qe rrethonte token do te shkaktonte nje klime shume te qendrueshme. Nuk do te kishte ndryshime klimatike ekstreme si ato qe ne perjetojme sot si rezultat i nxehjes se pabarabarte te siperfaqes se tokes. Ne kushtet atmosferike te sotme, drita e diellit godet token me drejteperdrejte ne ekuator se sa ne rajonet polare. Kjo gjendje shkakton qe ajo te jete me e nxehte ne ekuator dhe me e ftohte ne drejtim te rajoneve polare. Diferencimi i temperaturave perreth globit shkakton ndryshime ne presionet atmosferike, te cilat nga ana e tyre rezultojne me prodhimin e ererave. Ndersa ererat levizin kendej e andej neper glob duke synuar te ekujlibrojne ndryshime ne presion, rezultojne rreshje kur ndeshen masat e ftohta dhe te nxehta. Per shkak te temperaturave uniforme te prodhuara nga nje mbeshtjelle, toka fillestare kishte kushte shume te lageshta, te njomura, por nuk kishta fare shi. Nje shterse uji qe rrethonte token do te filtronte rrezatimin e demshem kozmik qe deperton atmosferen e tokes. Rrezatimi me vale te gjata do te ishte ne gjendje te kalonte neper shtresen e mbeshtjelles, por rrezatimi me vale te shkurtra si drita ultravjollce nuk do te mundej. Mbeshtjella e ujit do te kishte funksionuar ne te njejten menyre sic e mbron token rrezatimi me vale te shkurtra shtresa e ozonit sot. Uji shpesh dhe ne ditet e sotme perdoret si nje mburoje e suksesshme nga rrezatimet e demshme si per shembull ne uzinat atomike nga materialet radioaktive. Rrezatimi me vale te shkurtra eshte jashtzakonisht i demshem per jeten. Pervecse ben qe te ndodhin ndryshime gjenetike degjenerative brenda kromosomeve te qelizave, rrezatimi me vale te shkurtra eshte pergjegjes per pershpejtimin e procesit te plakjes. Nen mbrjtjen e nje toke ne mbeshtjelle, ne duhet te gjejme se bimet dhe kafshet mund te rriteshin shume me te medha, te ishin me te shendetshme e me te fuqishme dhe te jetonin me gjate.

----------


## K.TORO

Bibla tregon se toka fillestare ishte shume ndryshme nga toka qe ne njohim sot. Nje prej tipareve te rendesishme te permendura eshte prania e nje mbeshtjelle ose shtrese uji qe rrethonte token.

Zanafilla 1 : 6-7 shpall:
"Dhe Perendia tha, Le te kete nje kupe qiellore ne mesin e ujrave, dhe le t'i ndaje ajo ujrat nga ujrat. Dhe perendia beri nje kupe qiellore, dhe i ndau ujrat qe ishin nen kupen qiellore nga ujrat qe ishin mbi kupen qiellore: dhe keshtu u be."

Shqyrtimi i ketyre dy vargjeve me hollesisht do te ndihmoje per te na dhene nje te kuptuar me te mire te asaj qe na tregon Bibla se si ishte toka fillestare. Neve na thuhet se nje kupe qiellore ndante nje shtrese uji qe ishte siper nga nje shtrese uji poshte. Fjala kupe qiellore i referohet shtreses atmosferike qe rrethon token. Shkrimet e qartesojne kete duke pohuar.

Zanafilla 1 : 20 Shpall:
"Le te japin ujrat me bollek krijesa levizese qe kane jete, dhe shpende qe mund te fluturojne mbi toke e ne kupen qiellore te hapur te qiellit."

Gjendja qe na pershkruhet ne keto vargje mund te ilustrohet me se miri ne nje sfere uji qe rrethon token. Si rezultat i kesaj situate unike, toka mbrohej nga nje mbeshtjelle uji qe prodhonte nje efekt subtropikal serre. Meqense mbeshtjella e ujit do te lejonte qe nxeftesia diellore te shperndahej ne menyre uniforme ne te gjithe rruzullin dhe si rezultat i kesaj nuk do te kishim trysni te ndryshme barometrike kjo do te sillte mungesen e ererave dhe te rreshjeve te shiut. Per kete dukuri interesante Bibla pohon.

Zanafilla 2 : 5-6 Shpall:
"Zoti Perendia nuk kishte bere qe te bjere shi mbi toke dhe nuk kishte asnje njeri per te punuar token. Por nga toka u ngrit nje mjergull, dhe ujiti tere faqen e dheut."

Sipas ketij modeli Biblik, para kohes se permbytjes nuk kishte shi.

----------


## K.TORO

Ashtu si ne cdo model ose teori, autenticiteti ose shkalla e pranimit mund te matet vetem duke e testuar ate kundrejt deshmise se vrojtueshme. Ne kemi pare disa prej kushteve madhore mjedisore te krijuara nga nje shtrese uji qe rrethonte token. Tani ne do te shohim nje pjese te deshmise qe i jep besueshmeri modelit te tokes se mbeshtjelle.


Jeta subtropikale nga poli ne pol.

Modeli me mbeshtjelle sugjeron se ne te gjithe boten, si rezultat i kushteve uniforme klimatike te buta nga poli ne pol, behej jete subtropikale. Shqyrtimi i regjistrimit fosil na jep shembuj te shumte organizmash qe kane jetuar ne te kaluaren. Shpejt behet e qarte se ne te kaluaren duhet te kete qene shume te ndryshme nga ato qe jane sot. Per shembull ne skajin verior te ishullit Vankuver ne Kanada jane gjetur fosile gjethesh palmash. Keto gjethe gjenden te mberthyera ne shkemb vullkanik, duke treguar se ato u shkateruan si rezultat i te qenit te mbuluara shpejt nga nje shperthim vullkanik. Ky tip bimesie subtropikale nuk rritet sot ne kete zone. Eshte e qarte se ne te kaluaren klima ne kete zone duhet te kete qene shume e ndryshme. 

Nje zone tjeter ku mund te shihni jane ishujt Rinj Siberiane, te ndodhur ne veri te Rususe dhe brenda rrethit Arktik. Te shperndara te tere ishullin gjenden mbeturina pyjesh tropikale, peme frutore gjigande me gjethe te gjelbra dhe fruta te ngrira ne akull, si dhe mbeturina mamuthesh e kafshesh te tjera. Eshte e qarte se kjo lloj jete sot nuk ekziston ne kete pjese te botes. Ne librin "Misteret e mamuthve te ngrire" te shkruar nga Charles H.Hapgod, u raportuan tri gjetje te tilla. 

Ishujt Spitzbergen ne veri te Norvegjise dhe gjithashtu brenda rrethit Arktik, eshte nje zone tjeter ku eshte gjetur e ruajtur jeta subtropikale. Donald Patten ne librin e tij  "Permbytja Biblike dhe Epoka e Akullit", permend se ne kete zone jane gjetur gjethe palme deri ne dymbedhjete kembe te gjata ne nje gjendje te fosilizuar, sebashku me jete detare subtropikale te fosilizuar te llojeve te ndryshme. 

Ne Alaske jane bere gjetje te shumta qe tregojne se ne te kaluaren jeta ne ate zone ishte shume e ndryshme nga ajo qe eshte sot. National Geographic, mars 1972, ka botuar nje artikull interesant per tundren e Alaskes. Ne kete artikull lexuesit i tregohet per mbeturina gamilesh, luanesh, kuajsh, mamuthesh, tigrash, pertacesh dhe bizonesh gjigande te gjetur te ngrire ne shtresat e akullit dhe te baltes. Keto kafshe nuk jetojne sot ne kete pjese te botes, megjithate deshmia zbulon se ne te kaluaren ato jetonin.


Bimet dhe kafshet e medha.

"Mbreteria e Gjelber", nje liber i publikuar nga Childcraft, ilustron nje numer vizatimesh te bimeve qe jetuan ne te kaluaren. Keto vizatime bazohen ne informacionin e mbledhur nga regjistrimi fosil. Tregohen bime ne forme myshku qe riteshin afro tri kembe te larta. Sot, bimet e myshkut rriten afersisht dy ose tre inc te larta. Tregohen bime qe ngjajne me kercej asparagu vigan. Ato riteshin me shume se dyzet kembe te larta. Sistemet rrenjore te ketyre bimeve jane te ngjashem me sistemet rrenjore ne forme flokesh te bimeve te qepes sic i shohim sot. Eshte e qarte se rrenjet e ketyre bimeve nuk u duhej te shkonin thelle ne toke me qellim qe te merrnin lageshtiren, as te ankoronin veten kunder ererave e stuhive.

Ne regjistrimin fosil jane gjetur kallama bishtakali qe rriteshin me shume se pesedhjete kembe te larte. Sot kallami bishtakali rritet ne zonat kenetore, por vetem ne nje lartesi maksimale prej kater ose pese kembesh. Ne te kaluaren bimet ne forme fieri rriteshin deri ne lartesine prej me shume se pesedhjete kembe te larta krahasuar me bimet me permasa shkurreje te sotme.

Ne regjistrimin fosil jane gjetur insekte qe jane shume me te medha se sa kopjet e tyre te sotme. Per shembull jane gjetur kacabuj me diameter me shume se nje kembe; jane ruajtur pilivesa me nje hapje te fleteve me me shume se tri kembe. Mbeturinat e fosileve detare shpesh jane shume me te medha se kopjet e tyre te sotme. Ne Kanionin Sandanas, prane Banfit, Alberta, Kanada, jane gjetur midhje fosile me shume se dy kembe te gjata. Ne regjistrimin fosil jane gjetur guacka nautiloide qe jane me shume se nente kembe ne diameter. Sot, pasardhesit e tyre ekzistues jane me permasa vetem afro tete inc.

Fosile kafshesh gjigande te shumee llojeve te ndryshme jane gjetur ne tere boten. "Gjigande nga e kaluara", nje liber i publikuar nga Shoqata Kombetare Gjeografike, tregon shume prej ketyre krijesave vigane te se kaluares te cilat nuk egzistojne me sot. Mbeturina fosile te rinoceronteve pa bri tregojne se ai ishte me shume se dymbedhjete kembe te larta; zogj vigane arrinin ne nje lartesi prej me shume se njembedhjete kembe; kastore gjigande rriteshin per te qene me permasat e nje derri; briret e drereve masnin me shume se dymbedhjete kembe gjeresi. Pertacet e tokes, qe sot rriten ne permasat e nje majmuni mesatar, ne regjistrin fosil jane gjetur me gjatesi me shume se tetembedhjete kembe.

Nje prej tipareve me te spikatura te regjistrimit fosil eshte bolleku i krijesave gjigande zvarranike. Zvarraniku me i zakonshem i se kaluares eshte dinozauri. Zvarraniket e fillojne jeten duke celur nga nje veze, pastaj duke u rritur gjithje e me te medhenj cdo vit. Sa me shume jeton zvarraniku, aq me i madh behet ai. Dinozauri eshte nje prej krijesave me te medha qe ka jetuar ndonjehere ne faqen e ketij planeti. Me qellim qe dinozauret te jene rritur deri ne permasat shume te medha sic zbulohet nga regjistrimi fosil, jetegjatesia e tyre duhet te kete qene shume me e madhe se jetegjatesia e zvarranikeve te sotem. Mbeshtjellja mbrojtese me siguri do te ndihmonte per te shpjeguar perse kafshet e se kaluares rriteshin me te medha dhe jetonin me shume.

----------


## K.TORO

Ne qofte se modeli me mbeshtjelle eshte i sakte, atehere duhet te kete deshmi qe te tregoje se jetegjatesia e njeriut ne te kaluaren ishte shume me e madhe. Ndersa shohim rrefimin biblik te gjenealogjive te njerzve qe jetuan ne token e hershme, ne shohim se jetegjatesia mesatare e njeriut fillestar ishte shume me e madhe se sa jetegjatesia mesatare e njeriut sot.

Ne qofte se shohim tabelen qe tregon jetegjatesite e njerezve qe nga Adami deri tek Isaaku, ne do te shohim nje kontrast te qarte midis atyre qe jetuan para dhe atyre qe jetuan mbas permbytjes se Noas. Tek Zanafilla kapitulli pese, mosha mesatare e njeriut qe jetoj para permbytjes ka nje prishje te dukshme te jetegjatesive te medha. Brenda nje periudhe 600 vjecare jetegjatesia ngushtohet nga 900 vjet mesatarja duke zbritur ne afersisht 175 vjet e gjate. Modeli me mbeshtjelle na ndihmon te kuptojme perse njeriu jetoj kaq gjate para permbytjes. Ne kohen e permbytjes se madhe te Noas, mbeshtjella u shemb mbi toke dhe siguroi nje prej burimeve te ujrave te permbytjes. Mbeshtjella e tokes para permbytjes e mbronte njeriun nga rrezatimi i demshem me vale te shkurtra i diellit, i cili dihet se e pershpejton procesin e plakjes. Pas permbytjes, kur mbeshtjella ishte zhdukur, toka do ti ishte ekspozuar rrezatimit me vale te shkurtra dhe jetegjatesite do te binin mprehtas. Ndersa kalonte koha, rrezatimi me vale te shkurtra  do te vazhdonte tu shkaktonte degjenerim projekteve gjenetike te jetes e tu trasmetohej brezave pasardhes. Procesi i plakjes do te vazhdonte te pershpejtohej. Sot jetegjatesia mesatare e njeriut eshte afersisht 70 deri 80 vjet, ne asnje vend prane te 900 vjeteve qe njerezit jetonin para permbytjes.

Edhe njehere, ne shohim se Bibla na ka dhene celesa per te kuptuarit e ngjarjeve te kaluara. Zbulesa shkrimore e nje toke te mbeshtjellur para permbytjes na ndihmon te kuptojme jetegjatesine e njeriut te hershem sic regjistrohet ne Bibel dhe i pergjigjet shume prej pyetjeve qe rezultojne nga vrojtimi i regjistrimit fosil.

----------


## lone_star

Shiko ti shoko, pse s'na sjell ca mesime morale nga bibla se keto shkencoret nuk ka njeri me mendje te shendoshe e me nje edukim minimal  ti besoje. Mos na trego perralla me mbret me njerez qe jetojne 900 vjet e ca.

Sipas bibles bota u krijua aty te 6000 vjet me pare apo jo? Pse s'e perfshive dhe kete ne kete artikullin me lart?

----------


## K.TORO

I dashur Lone star pyetja qe ben eshte e drejte. Vertet ti je skeptik dhe keshtu kam qene dhe une me pare, por ama lexova e studjova me shume se ty me duket.

Juve nuk te mbushet mendja qe toka u krijua para 6000 vjetesh dhe besoj se per se per te besuar kete ke nevoje per fakte konkrete. Une do te te sjell dhe keto qe ti kerkon dhe keshtu heres tjeter do jesh me i qarte por a do jesh ne gjendje ti kuptosh apo dhe thjeshte ti verifikosh. Ti je skeptik dhe do ti kundershtosh por pa fakte debati mer trajte qesharake dhe do me vije shume keq per ty.

Gjithsesi mua me vjen mire qe ka diskutime alternative pasi tema do te behet me interesante dhe bashke do ngelemi gjithmone miq te mire.

Me respekt K.TORO

----------


## K.TORO

Duke pranuar teorine qe toka ka qene e mbeshtjelle nga nje sfere ujore vetvetimthi lind pyetja se ku ndodhet tere ajo mase ujore qe mbeshtillte token, pasi sot ne kohen e sotme mbi atmosfere nuk gjendet asnje shtrese uji. Kete arsye na i shpjegon vet Bibla me ngjarjen e permbytjes se madhe ne kohen e Noas.

Zanafilla kapitulli 7 dhe 8 identifikojne ngjarjet madhore qe ndodhen gjate permbytjes. Veshtrimi i nje pamjeje te pergjithshme te ketyre ngjarjeve  do te na jape nje te kuptuar me te mire te asaj qe i ndolli tokes fillestare. Shkrimet permendin se ne kohen e permbytjes ndodhen ngjarjet qe vijojne:

1. Dritaret e qiellit u hapen.
2. Burimet e thellesive te medha shperthyen perpjete.
3. Shiu ra per dyzet dite e per dyzet net.
4. Veprimtaria e valeve baticore ndodhi ne nje baza globale.
5. Korja e tokes u ngrit e u zhyt.

Bibla tregon se zemerimi i Perendise u derdh ndersa "Dritaret e qiellit u hapen" (Zanafilla 7 : 11). Neper tere shkrimin, kur i behet rrefim "dritareve te qiellit" dhe konteksti ka te beje me gjykimin, i behet rrefim materialit me nje origjine kozmike qe binte mbi toke. Perendia, duke perdorur ligjet e Tij te natyres, solli gjykim hynor mbi token. Ai shkaktoi gjithashtu crregullime ne qiejt duke ndikuar ne qendrueshmerine e tokes. Si rezultat i kalimit nga afer i trupave te tjere qiellore prane tokes, ka pasur ndikime jashtezakonisht te medha gravitacionale dhe elektromagnetike. Pershkrimi i permbytjes permend se nje prej ndollive madhore ishte carja e kores se tokes ndersa "Burimet e thellesive te medha [ shperthyen ] perpjete." Kjo do te shkaktonte shperthime vullkanike ne nje shkalle globale. Sasi te jashtezakonshme hiri vullkanik, llave, uji te tej-nxehur dhe dioksidi karboni do te derdheshin ne te gjithe masen e sterese dhe shtreterit e oqeaneve. Organizmat detare do te kapeshin dhe shkateroheshin me shpejtesi nga depozitat vullkanike e sedimentare. Ne stere, jeta bimore e shtazore do te kapej, shkaterrohej dhe mbulohej persiper nga mijera kembe shtresa te depozituara nga permbytja. Te gjitha llojet e jetes do te perziheshin e ngateroheshin bashke dhe do te varroseshin me shpejtesi.Te shoqeruar me ngjarjet e permbytjes do te ishin ciflat e nxehta kozmike qe binin nga qielli. Kjo lloj veprimtarie ndodhi ne periudha te tjera te historise kur Perendia derdhi "Zjarr e squfur" mbi toke. Profeti isaia pershkroi te njejtin lloj gjykimi kozmik qe binte poshte si shi kur "dritaret qe nga larte jane te hapura" (Isaia 24 ; 18). Ne kohen e permbytjes, hekuri i nxehte meteorik, gazra kozmike hidrokarboni, sere flakeruese dhe bitum do te binte poshte si shi mbi token.

Mbeshtjella e ujit qe rrethonte token fillestare do te shembej gjate kesaj veprimtarie. Kjo do te krijonte nje pjese te madhe  te ujrave te permbytjes qe mbulojne token. Shi si perrenj do te binte ne shumicen e zonave te tokes; mijera kembe akull dhe bore do te depozitoheshin me shpejtesi perreth poleve magnetike te tokes. Kesula akulli polar do te formoheshin ne menyre te befasishme, duke kapur jeten bimore e shtazore subtropikale ne nje cast kohe. Korja e tokes u crregullua shume ne kete kohe, ndersa masa stereje u ngriten e u zhyten. U perkulen perpjete male dhe u zhyten lugina. (Psalmi 104 : 8) Qytetrime te tera u gelltiten ne toke. (Ezekieli 26 : 19-20) Zona, qe dikure ishin shtreter oqeanesh, u bene shkretetira. Veprimtari baticore u zhvillua ne nje baze globale gjate disa muajsh. (Zanafilla 8 : 1-3-5) Valet do te gerryenin para e mbrapa neper siperfaqen e globit, duke bartur bimesi dhe material shtazor. Te gjitha llojet e materialit te gjalle do te ngateroheshin bashke, te perziera me hi vullkanik, balte vullkanike dhe cifla te tjera. Vale baticore, qe bartnin bime dhe kafshe nga toka dhe deti, do te shtriheshin ne shtresa horizontale te depozituara nga permbytja. Mijra kembe depozitim do te ndodhte ne nje periudhe shume te shkurter kohe. Do te formoheshin shtrese mbi shtresa, ndersa masa stereje ngriheshin e zhyteshin. Bimesia dhe jeta shtazore do te ngaterohej bashke, do te shqyej e do te varrosej ne shtresat e tokes pa asnje rregull te vecante.

Kjo permbytje globale ndodhi ne nje periudhe kohe prej me pak se nje vit. Si rezultat i kesaj katastrofe te madhe, klima dhe mjedisi fillestar ndryshuan krejtesisht. Shume varietete bimesh e kafshesh u bene te zhdikura. Jeta bimore dhe shtazore u varros ne mijera kembe depozita vullkanike e shtresa sedimentare dhe u fosilizua me shpejtesi. Tiparet gjeologjike mbi te gjithe faqen e tokes u ndryshuan.

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje K.Toro.

Keto fakte, kam pershtypjen se jane marre nga Libri:
"Deshmia per Krijimin" e Mc Larren

eshte e vertete?

----------


## godel

Si mund te ndahet shkenca e vertete nga genjeshtrat?
Eshte shume e thjeshte. Behet ajo qe ne anglisht quhet "peer review" (ne shqip do te ishte: ekzaminim nga shkencetare te tjere te se njejtes fushe).

Ne teologji rregullat i bejne teologet qe te percaktohet cfare eshte teologji nga ajo qe s'eshte. Ne te njejten menyre ne shkence rregullat i percaktojne shkencetaret qe te ndahet shkenca nga sharlatanizmi.
Po te mos ishte keshtu, ashtu cdo njeri mund te thonte qe une flas me zotin, pra me degjoni mua; ose ne shkence cdo njeri mund te dilte me idera dhe formula dhe do t'u quante shkence.

Cfare ndodh me "shkencetaret" teologe? Ndodh ajo qe ato mundohen t'i kalojne rregullat e "peer review". Ata kurre nuk botojne neper buletine apo journal-e serioze shkencore, mbi shkencen e tyre te kreacionizmit. Flas per journale shkencore ku kriteri per te nxjerre shkrime jane strikte shkencore.
Keta teologe, mbledhin fakte andej kendej, i keqinterpretojne, i mveshin me terma shkencore dhe i hedhin ne treg si shkence. Eshte e cuditshme se si ka njerez te gatshem t'i blejne keto gjepura.

Toka ka 6000 vjet? Po datimi me karbon ku shkoi? Apo nuk e njeh kisha. Disa vite me pare kisha lejoi t'i merrej nje fije nga pelhura qe mendohej qe kishte mbuluar Jezu Krishtin, ne menyre qe t'i behej datimi me karbon 14. Pra kisha e njeh si metode. Pse atehere s'pranohet datimi me karbon i kockave te dinosaurve, pse s'pranohet cfare thote gjeologjia, astronomia etj etj etj? Pse?

Meqe ra fjala, legjenda e permbytjes se madhe eshte nje kopjim (ose plagjiarizem) te mitit babilon i utanapishtim.

Keshtu o njerez te mire besimtare. Kursejini vetes dinjitetin. Merruni me besim dhe mos u perzieni ne ujerat e shkences se ka kritere te tjera aty.

----------


## godel

Se harrova te them.

Nqs toka ka 6000 vjet qe eshte krijuar, i bie qe babilonasit ta kene shpikur birren nja 2500 vjet para se te krijohej toka.

----------


## lone_star

K-Toro,

Patjeter qe mbetemi miq te mire se ketu vetem po diskutojme. Bashkohem me mendimin e godel'it. Mos e perzi fene me shkencen. Vertet qe te dyja pershkruajne boten dhe ekzistencen, po ama aspekte te ndryshme te saj. Njera ka te beje me boten morale e shpirterore, tjetra me ate fizike, materiale. Nese dikush me argumente fetare mundohet te beje shkence bie ne pozicion qesharak sic po ben ti. Njesoj do te ishte nese nje shkencetar do mundohej te nxirrte ndonje moral nga bashkeveprimi elektromagnetik psh. Feja dhe shkenca jane dy disiplina te ndryshme, me metoda te ndryshme, dhe qe zbatohen ne fusha te ndryshme. Te dyja plotesojne njera tjetren po jo ne ate kuptim qe mundohesh ta paraqesesh ti. 

Une i perkas besimit Islam dhe besoj ne Zot. Shume forumiste ketu ne forum qe i perkasin te njejtit besim me mua merren me 'mrekullite shkencore' te Kur'anit, parashikime etj. Per vete kam frike te lexoj shkrime te tilla sepse kam frike se do zbuloj ndonje gafe te madhe ne to qe eshte plotesisht e mundur. As Bibla dhe as Kur'ani nuk jane zbritur nga Krijuesi me qellim te jene udherrefyes shkencor per njerezimin. Librat qiellore qe permenda jane me qellimin e nje te vertete absolute, e ne te qenit absolute nuk mund te zbrese kurre ne nivelin e nje teorie shkencore qe pas disa zbulimeve te tjera do te hidhet poshte e te zevendesohet me nje teori tjeter. Ky eshte edhe karakteri i shkences, qe evoluon vazhdimisht me zbulime te reja. Me 6000 vjetet qe permend ti ben gabim se cdo fjale ne Bibel e merr ne sensin 'literal' te saj po ky mund, ne fakt meqe dihet qe bota eshte shume me e vjeter se 6000 vjet, duhet te jete nje metafore, ose dicka qe nuk mund te nxjerresh konkluzion per shkak te te dhenave te pamjaftueshme.

Per cka ke shkruar me lart, permbytjen e madhe, moshen e tokes etj, nuk di si te te pergjigjem me tej se jo vetem qe jane qesharake po jane edhe ofenduese po te konsiderosh mundin, punen e sakrificat e tere njerezimit per te arritur nje kuptim me te mire te Universit. Dhe keto jane gjerat me elementare. Lexo nje liber 'Dituri Natyre' te 8-vjecares ne Shqiperi dhe ke per tu bindur per sh gjera. Shkenca ka nje avantazh te madh qe cdo gje qe jepet si fakt eshte e mundur ta mohosh me logjike ose me eksperimentim dhe kete cdo njeri me mjetet e duhura mund ta beje.

----------


## K.TORO

Leone star une jam vet i fese muslimane dhe e kam lexuar Kuranin dhe Biblen ne te njejten kohe dhe po i studjoj vecmas, poashtu jam njohes i mire i diturise pasi une kam studjuar per mjeksi nderkohe qe kam pasur hobi shkencat e natyres. Deshira ime ne kete forum eshte te diskutojme rreth nje teorie dhe jo te krijoj percarje apo te ofendoj ndokend, e respektoj mendimin tend poashtu dhe besimin tend dhe me vjen mire qe gjej njerez qe e kane nje besim pasi kjo eshte gje me te vertete e vyer.

Ajo cka une perpiqem te them me ane te shkrimeve te mia eshte Teoria e Krijimit sipas Bibles, asgje me shume dhe asgje me pak. Une zoteroj disa fakte qe per ndokend mund te jene qesharake dhe per ndokend jo, kjo pak rendesi ka, e rendesishme eshte qe njerzit qe frekuentojne kete forum te jene ne dijeni per te gjitha teorite faktet apo dhe thjeshte thashethemet qesharake qe thuhen per fene dhe rrymat e saj. 

Une do perpiqem te gjeje me te miren qe te mundem dhe qendrimi im ne kete forum do te jete asnjanes sado qe marr Biblen si reference.

Me respekte K.TORO

----------


## K.TORO

Tema e moshes se tokes ka qene gjithmone nje qeshtje polemike. Ne fillim nuk kishte asnje qenje njerzore per te bere vrojtime te drejteperdrejta. Si rezultat, hamendjet e njeriut per temen e moshes se tokes kane shkaktuar nje numer pikpamjesh te ndryshme.

Pikepamja evolucionare shpall se toka eshte shume e vjeter. Shumica e burimeve shkencore qe trajtojne kete teme pohojne se universi eshte ne moshe midis 15 dhe 20 miljarde vjet dhe se toka eshte me moshe afersisht 4.5 dhe 5 miljarde vjet. Sic do permendim me pas ne kete shkrim, miljardat e viteve te kohes te nevojshme per pikpamjen evulucionare te botes, u vendosen per here te pare nga gjeologet e viteve 1700. U propozua se shtresat e tokes, te quajtura strata, ishin formuar gradualisht gjate nje kohe prej miljona vjetesh.

Krijimistet e tokes se re qe besojne ne rrefimin biblik te origjinave besojne se shtresat e tokes u formuan ne nje menyre katastrofike gjate nje periudhe te shkurter kohe, kur toka u shkretua ashper ne kohen e permbytjes se Noas. Krijimistet e tokes se re mbrojne pozicionin se ditet e krijimit ishin dite te mirefillta sic do ta kuptonim me nje dite sot. Rrefimi biblik i gjeneologjive, ose regjistrimi i brezave qe nga Adami sic renditet ne Shkrim, duket se tregon se java e Krijimit ndodhi vetem mijra vite me pare. Pra sipas Bibles toka u krijua afersisht 6000 vjet me pare.

GJEOKRONOLOGJIA

Shkenca e gjeokronologjise trajton temen e percaktimit te moshes se tokes. Ne kohen e sotme ka me shume se tetedhjete metoda te ndryshme te cilat perdoren ne nje perpjekje per te datuar token. Shumica e njerezve nuk kane dijeni se shumica e ketyre metodave jep nje moshe te re per token dhe jo miljarda vjetet e propozuara qe mbeshteten fuqishem nga evolucionistet pasi per te periudhat e gjata te krijimit jane shume thelbesore per mundshmerine e teorise evolucionare.

Krijimistet e tokes se re besojne se mosha e tokes eshte shume me e re se sa sugjeron tabela e kohore evolucionare. Ne perpjekjen e tyre per te mbeshtetur kete pikpamje, ata drejtohen drejte studimit te gjeokronologjise. Megjithate, eshte e rendesishme te shenojme se gjeokronologjia bazohet ne propozimin se gjerat sot po ndodhin me te njejtin rritem sic benin ne te kaluaren. Ky koncept eshte gjithashtu baza uniformitarizimit, i cili eshte besimi se faktoret e ndryshem, te tille si erozioni nga era dhe uji, veprimtaria vullkanike dhe ngritja e zhytja e truallit, sot zhvillohen me te njejtin rritem sic bene ne te kaluaren. Keto supozime nuk mund te verifikohen.

Do te shohim disa shembuj qe tregojne se toka mund te jete fare mire shume me e re se sa shpall evolucioni.

FUSHAT MAGNETIKE TE TOKES

Nje metode e gjeokronologjise qe tregon nje moshe te re per token eshte matja e intesitetit te fushes magnetike te tokes. Analizat e dhena te regjistruara gjate 130 viteve te kaluara tregon se intesiteti i fushes magnetike ka qene duke u bere gjithnje me i dobet. Ne qoftese se do te vizatonim nje grafik duke perdorur te dhenat qe jane mbledhur dhe duke bere supozimin se ritmi i dobesimit magnetik ka qe ne i njejte me ate sot, intesiteti i fushes magnetike te tokes do te kishte qene i barazvlefshem me nje yll magnetik vetem 10.000 vjet me pare. Kjo sepse gjate 130 viteve te kaluara qe jane bere regjistrime, u vu re nje zvogelim i fushes magnetike te tokes prej 14 perqind duke treguar se intesiteti bie me nje gjysme here cdo 1400 vjet, dhe ne qoftese renja ka qendruar kostante para 10.000 vjeteve me pare intesiteti magnetik i tokes do te ishte shume shume here me i larte e krahasuar me nje yll magnetik gje qe eshte e pamundur. 

Eshte e qarte se asnje jete nuk mund te ekzistonte ne kushte te tilla. Ne qoftese se grafiku do te ekstrapolohej prapa per 30.000 vjet, atehere intesiteti magnetik i tokes do te kishte qene i mjaftueshem per te krijuar temperatura prej 5000 gradesh celcius. Kjo temperature eshte krejt e mjaftueshme per te shkrire ose avulluar elementet e tokes. Sipas kesaj metode te gjeokronologjise, ka nje deshmi per te treguar se toka nuk mund te jete aq e vjeter sa sygjerohet nga modeli evolucionar. Nje faktor tjeter i rendesishem qe duhet mare parasysh si rezultat i fushes magnetike te zvogeluar te tokes eshte efekti qe kjo gjendje do te kishte mbi brezat e rrezatimit Van Allen qe rrethojne token, pasi ne qoftese intesiteti magnetik ka qene duke u zvogeluar me kohen, brezat e rrezatimit Van Allen nuk kane qendruar kostante. Keta breza jane shume te rendesishem per percaktimin se sa rrezatim kozmik arrin ne siperfaqen e tokes. Rrezatimi kozmik nga ana e tij eshte nje faktor i rendesishem per percaktimin e ritmit te formimit te karbonit 14.

Karboni 14 eshte nje metode e perdorur per datimin e materialit organik dhe bazohet ne supozimin se sasia e karbonit radioaktiv ne atmosferen e tokes ka qene gjithmone kostante. Ne qofte se ne te kaluaren ka pasur ndonje luhatje ne fushen magnetike te tokes, atehere saktesia se karbonit 14 do te ishte shume e dyshimte. 

EROZIONI I KONTINENTEVE

Proceset e erozioneve te eres e te ujit sjellin nje faktor tjeter te rendesishem qe tregon nje moshe te re per token. Me ritmin e sotem te erozionit, kontinentet mund te ishin eroduar plotesisht deri ne nivelin e detit brenda 14 miljon vjetesh. Megjithse 14 miljon vite jane shume me te gjata se mosha e tokes propozuar nga modeli krijimor, ajo eshte sa gjysma e nje perqind te moshes se propozuar nga modeli evolucionar.

DEPOZITAT E NAFTES DHE TE GAZIT

Nje vrojtim tjeter i rendesishem, qe mbeshtet konceptin e nje toke te re, ka te beje me presionet jashtezakonisht te larta te shoqeruara me depozitat e naftes e te gazit nen siperfaqen e tokes. Shume nga keto depozita rrethohen nga material poroz qe do te bente te mundur shperndarjen e presioneve te larta gjate gjate miliona viteve,. Nje depozite e tille mund te ruaje teresine e saj vetem ne nje periudhe kohe jo me shime se 10.000 deri ne 100.000 vjet. Presioni i larte ne to ne ditet e sotme na jep nje ide te qarte se depozitat e vajdurit nuk mund te jene ndoshta aq te vjetra sa sygjeron teoria. 

Keto jane vetem prej pak metodave te gjeokronologjise te perdorura per te dhene prova per idene se toka eshte e re. Sigurisht ka deshmi te pershtatshme per te sfiduar idete e parakonceptuara se toka dhe universi jane me nje moshe prej miliarda vjetesh.

----------


## K.TORO

METODAT RADIOTERMIKE

Ka nje numer metodash te perdorura ne shkencen e gjeokronologjise qe duket se tregojne nje moshe ekstreme per token. Kjo natyrisht i pershtatet konceptit evolucionar. Keto metoda te cilat ne do ti shohim, quhen metoda datimi radiometrik. Shumica e shkenctarve jane te bindur se keto metoda datimi jane te sakta e te besueshme. Eshte shume e zakonshme qe te lexojme  publikime shkencore qe kane perdorur metoda radiometrike per datimin e shtresave te caktuara te tokes. Metodat e datimit radiometrik jane bere baze e rendesishme per shpalljen se toka eshte me moshe prej miliarda vitesh.

Le te shohim se si e masin kohen metodat e datimit radiometrik.
Metodat me te zakonshme qe perdoren jane:

1. Metoda Uran - Plumb
2. Metoda Rubid - Stronc
3. Metoda Kalium - Argon

Ne secilin prej ketyre sistemeve, elementi prind, ose elementi qe i nenshtrohet zberthimit (urani, rubidi, kaliumi), ndryshohet gradualisht ne komponentin bije (plumb, stronc, argon) te sistemit. Me perdorimin e nje istrumenti te quajtur Mass spektometer, eshte mundur te matet raporti i elementeve prind e bije te perfshire. Ritmi i zberthimit radiotermik perdoret atehere per te percaktuar per sa kohe ka qene duke ndodhur procesi i zberthimit.

Teknikat e datimit radiometrik bazohen ne tre supozime:

1. Sistemi duhet te kete qene perbere ne fillim nga te gjitha elementet prind dhe asnje element bije.
2. Ritmi i zberthimit duhet te kete qene kostant nga casti qe pati filluar procesi.
3. Sistemi duhet te veproje si nje sistem i mbyllur. Asgje nga sistemi nuk mund t ehiqet; asgje nga jashte sistemit nuk mund te shtohet.

Ndersa shqyrtojme keto supozime baze, behet e qarte natyra shume hamendese e metodave te datimit radiotermik. Asnje prej ketyre supozimeve nuk eshte i testueshem ose i provueshem, dhe per asnje arsye ato nuk jane shkencore. Per shembull eshte e pamundur qe ndonje njeri te dije perberesit fillestare te sistemit. Te pohoet qe sistemi filloi 100 % element prind dhe 0 % element bije, kjo eshte nje hamendje e plote. Se dyti, eshte e paarsyeshme te sygjerohet se ritmi i zberthimit ne te kaluaren ka ndodhur me te njejtin ritem si ai qe vrojtohet sot. Cdo proces ne natyre vepron me nje ritem te ndikuar nga faktore te shumte mjedisore. Ne procesin e zberthimit radioaktiv, per shembull, ndryshimi i jashtezakonshem i temperatures e ndryshon ritmin ne menyre te rendesishme. Se treti, ne natyre nuk ekziston nje gje e tille si sistemi i mbyllur.  Tere koncepti i pasjes se nje procesi qe ndodh gjate periudhash te gjata pa ndonje nderhyrje te jashtme, eshte thjeshte hipotetik. Eshte krejtesisht e pamundur te behet nje shpallje se nje element prind ose bije as nuk jane shtuar e as nuk jane hequr nga sistemi gjate miliona viteve.

Me qellim qe te kuptohet me lehte se si punojne keto teknika datimi, le te shohim disa shembuj te ndryshem. Ne qofte se nje shkencetar deshiron te percaktoje moshen e nje shkembi ose te nje shtrese te caktuar, cfare procedure do te perdorte ai? Nje prej materialeve te zakonshme qe perdoret ne procedurat e datimit eshte shkembi qe buron nga aktiviteti vullkanik. Ne shtresat e rrethuara nga material vullkanik shpesh gjenden fosile. Me qellim qe te percaktohet mosha e fosilit, materialit vullkanik i atribohet nje moshe, e cila eshte ose me e larte ose rreth saj duke perdorur teknikat radiometrike kalium-argon ose uran-plumb. Shpesh keto data publikohen ne periodiket shkencore dhe pranohen si te sakta e te besueshme.

Por sa te besueshme jane datat radiotermike ?

Ne tashme kemi pare se teoria qe qendron prapa procedures se datimit bazohet ne disa supozime qe nuk mund te testohen. A ka deshmi tjeter qe te tregoje qe ka nje baze te arsyeshme per te dyshuar ne keto procedura? Ekzistojne shembuj te shumte moskonsekuencash qe ngrene dyshime serioze per vlefshmerine e datimit radiotermik. Le te shohim disa prej ketyre shembujve. 

Dheu henor i fituar nga misioni Apollo 11 u datua nga kater metoda te ndryshme radiometrike. Rezultatet nga keto procedura te datimit prodhuan kater mosha te ndryshme.

Pb207 - Pb206  -  4.6 Miliard vjet
Pb206 - U238  -  5.41 Miliard vjet
Pb207 - U235  -   4.89 Miliard vjet
Pb208 - Th232  -  8.20 Miliard vjet

Shkembinjte henore te marre nga i njejti vend dhe te datuar me nje teknike datimi kalium - argon dhane nje moshe prej 2.3 miliard vjet. U percaktuan pese data te ndryshme me pese metoda te ndrushme dhe ende nuk dihet se cila prej ketyre datave eshte e sakte pasi asnje shkenctar nuk mund te beje nje perdhogaritje duke perdorur vetem thjeshte hamendje dhe te dhena jo te sigurta.

Misioni Apollo 16 solli me vete shkemb henor qe u datua me tri metoda te ndryshme, te cilat jepnin mosha qe luhateshin nga 7 deri ne 18 miliard vjet. Shkenctaret e kerkimit percaktuan se keto mosha nuk ishin te sakta per shkak per nje teprie plumbi ne mostra. Largimi i plumbit me ane te nje trajtimi me acid prodhoi nje moshe prej 3.8 miliard vjet, e cila u konsiderua e pranueshme por jo fort e sigurt. (Publikuar nga Science volumi 182 me date 30 Janar 1973 faqe 916).

Ne qofte se ne lidhje me saktesine e nje teknike datimi ka pasiguri, nje menyre e mire per testimin e metodes do te ishte datimi i nje materiali me moshe te njohur. Ne qofte se procedura e datimit do te rezultonte me te njejten moshe si materiali i njohur, atehere ju do ta dinit se metoda ishte e sakte dhe e besueshme. Le te shohim se cfare ndodh kur nje material vullkanik i nje moshe te njohur testohet nepermjet teknikash radiometrike.

The Journal Geographical Research, raportoi se shkembijte prej llave qe ishin formuar nen uje me 1800 dhe 1801 ne Havai dhe te datuar me anen e nje metode kalium-argon, treguan nje moshe formimi prej 160 milion deri ne 3 miliard vjet. Kjo tregon nje mosperputhje jashtezakonisht te madhe midis moshes se vertete te formimit dhe moshes se percaktuar me anen e nje metode radiotermike. 

Ne literaturen shkencore ka shembuj te tjere te shumte  qe tregojne se kur datohen shkembijte vullkanik me formim te ri, ato japin mosha formimi ne qindra miliona deri ne miliarda vjet. Eshte e qarte se besueshmeria e ketyre metodave te datimit eshte e dyshimte dhe sigurisht nuk jane aq te sakta sa na eshte thene. Ne duhet te kuptojme se po keto teknika datimi jane ato qe shkenctaret besojne se vertetojne se toka dhe shtresat e saj jane me nje moshe prej miliarda vjetesh. Shumica prej nesh kemi lexuar ne piblikimet shkencore artikuj qe japin data te sakta per zbulime te rendesishme qe mbeshtesin pikpamjen evolucionare te origjinave. Shumica e lexuesve beson shume ne saktesine e ketyre datave dhe i pranojne ato pa diskutim. Le te shohim disa shembuj per te treguar se si percaktohen disa prej ketyre datave.

National Geographic, ka nje artikull shume te rendesishem te quajtur "Kafka 1470", qe tregon per nje kafke me forme njerezore te gjetur nga Ricard Liki ne Afrike. Lexuesit i thuhet se kafka u percaktua se eshte me moshe 2.8 miliard vjet. Artikulli pohon se data u percaktua nepermjet perdorimit te procedures se datimit radiometrik kalium - argon duke datuar materialin ne te cilin u gjet kafka. Pra u ekzaminua materiali vullkanik ne zonen ku ndollej kafka dhe jo vet kafka.

Nje artikull tjeter interesant vjen nga National Geographic ku tregohet per disa mbetje te rendesishme skeletore te gjetura nga Donald Karl Johanson, i cili i dha zbulimit te tij nofken "Lusi". Shpall se ky organizem eshte nje lidhje e besueshme ne linjen e propozuar nga majmuni afersisht 3 milion vjet me pare. Mosha e percaktuar nepermjet nje testi kalium - argon duke perdorur materiale vullkanike ne shtresat qe rrethon fosilin.

Ose ne mund te shohim nje artikull te quajtur "Gjurme kembesh ne hiret e kohes" nga Mary Leakey. Keto gjurme kembesh shpallen se jane bere nga qenie njerzore me forme majmuni qe jetonin 3.6 miljon vjet me pare. Edhe njehere, neve na thuhet se datimi u krye nepermjet perdorimit te metodes kalium - argon mbi materialin vullkanik.

Para ketyre tre shembujve, ne diskutuam shkallen e larte te pasaktesise se shfaqur ne datimin e materialit vullkanik te nje moshe te njohur. Pame se si materiali vullkanik i formuar ne siperfaqen e tokes ne nje kohe te re prej 200 vjetesh dha nje moshe prej miliona vjetesh nepermjet metodave radiometrike. Ne driten e kesaj qeshmie ne duhet te veme ne dyshim besueshmerine e metodave te datimit radiometrik.

DATIMI ME KARBON 14

Metodat radiotermike merren me matjen e moshes se materialeve te klasifikuara si material inorganik ose jo i gjalle. Tani ne do te shohim nje metode datimi te perdorur ne menyre te zakonshme per datimin e materialit organik ose materialit qe ne nje kohe ishte pjese e nje organizmi te gjalle. Metoda e karbonit 14 bazohet ne matjen e elementit radioaktiv, karbonit 14, te gjetur ne te gjitha indet e gjalla. Si rezultat i rrezatimit qe kalon neper atmosferen e siperme te tokes, atomet e zakonshme te azotit ndryshohen ne karbon 14 radioaktiv. Disa prej ketyre atomeve radioaktive perfshihen  atehere ne molekulat e dioksidit te karbonit, te cilat nga ana e tyre meren nga bimet ne procesin e fotosintezes. Kafshet konsumojne material bimor ose mish qe mund te gjurmohet tek nje burim bimor. Keshtu, cdo organizem i gjalle, qofte bime ose kafshe, permban nje sasi te caktuar karboni 14 radioaktiv. Kur organizmi vdes, thithja e karbonit 14 pushon dhe elementi radioaktiv fillon procesin e zberthimit per tek azoti. Duke matur sasine e karbonit radioaktiv ne nje moster, mund te behet nje tregues persa i perket dates se vdekjes. Sa me shume karbon 14 eshte i pranishem, aq me e re eshte mosha; sa me pak ka, aq me i vjeter eshte ekzemplari.

Ashtu si ne metodat e tjera radiometrike, metoda e karbonit 14 varet nga disa supozime te rendesishme. Se pari, me qellim qe te funksionoje kjo metode datimi, sasia e karbonit radioaktiv ne atmosferen e tokes duhet te kete qene kostante. Kjo do te thoshte se ritmi i karbonit radioaktiv duhej te ishte i barabarte me ritmin e zberthimit ne epoken ne te cilen jetuan ekzemplaret. Se dyti, duhet supozuar se ritmi i zberthimit ne te kaluaren ishte i njejte me ate qe eshte sot. Se treti, qe nga vdekja e ekzemplarit, nuk mundi te ndodhte asnje ndotje karboni radioaktiv.

Me qellim qe te vleresohet drejte saktesia e metodes se datimit me karbon 14, le te shqyrtojme deshmine e vrojtueshme. Ekzistojne nje numer faktoresh mjedisore qe mund ti shihnim, te cilat tregojne se ritmi i formimit te karbonit 14 radioaktiv nuk ka qene konstant ne te kaluaren.

1. Intesiteti i fushes magnetike te tokes eshte zvogeluar me afersisht 14 % gjate 130 vjetve te fundit. Si rezultat i zvogelimit te fushes magnetike, rrezatimi kozmik deperton me lehte atmosferen e tokes, duke rritur keshtu ritmin e formimit te karbonit 14. Ky vrojtim tregon se ritmi i formimit nuk ka qene konstant ne te kaluaren.
 2. Aktiviteti vullkanik ne te kaluaren do te kete qene gjithashtu nje faktor i rendesishem. Nje prej perberesve madhore te nje  shperthimi vullkanik eshte clirimi i dioksidit te karbonit.  Periudhat e shperthimeve te fuqishme vullkanike do ta prishnin ekuilibrin e karbonit 14 te kerkuar qe kjo metode te jete e vlefshme.
3. Aktiviteti flakerues diellor qe ndodh ne diell eshte pergjegjes per nje ritem te rritur te formimit te karbonit radioaktiv.
4. Provat berthamore te bera ne keta dhjetevjecaret e fundit kane qene pergjegjes per nje rritje ne ritmin e formimit te karbonit radioaktiv.
5. Perplasjet e asteroideve ose meteoriteve qe ndollin ne toke, jane pergjegjese per rritjen drastike te ritmit te formimit te karbonit radioaktiv. Per shembull shperthimi i Tunguskes ne Siberi me 1908, i cili iu atribua nje asteroidi ose nje  meteoriti qe shpertheu ne atmosferen e tokes, shkaktoi nje rritje te tille. Unazat e pemeve nga e gjithe bota tregojne se masa e radioaktivitetit ishte shume me e madhe se sa ajo normale vitin qe pasoi shperthimin siberian.

Por sa e besueshme eshte metoda e datimit me karbon 14 radioaktiv ?

Shume shkencetare kane shpallur se datimi  i materialit organik eshte i besueshem dhe i sakte si nje ore zviceriane. Le te shohim pak shembuj qe tregojne nje arsye te mire per te vene ne dyshim besueshmerine e kesaj metode.

1. Intesiteti i brezave Van Allen ndikon ne sasine e rrezatimit kozmik qe hyn ne atmosferen e tokes per te prodhuar karbonin 14 radioaktiv. Ndersa fusha magnetike e tokes zvogelohet me kohen, brezat Van Allen dobesohen, duke bere te mundur qe ne atmosfere te depertoje me shume rrezatim kozmik. Ritmi i formimit te karbonit 14 radioaktiv nuk ka qene konstant.
2. Me anen e procedures se karbonit 14 jane datuar molusqe te gjalla dhe atyre u eshte atribuar nje moshe prej 2300 vjetesh. Keto rezultate u botuan nga Science.
3. Nature, raportoi se u be nje prove me karbonin 14 mbi nje material organik te petmbajtur ne llacin e nje keshtjelle angleze. Megjithese keshtjella dihej se ishte 787 vjet e vjeter, data e karbonit 14 dha nje moshe prej 7370 vjetesh.
4. Me anen e karbonit 14 u datuan foka sapo te vrara dhe ature iu atribua nje moshe prej 1300 vjetesh; fokat e mumifikuara qe ishin te ngordhura prej tridhjete vjetesh u datuan 4600 vjet te vjetra. Keto rezultate u raportuan ne Antartic Journal of Unitet States.

Tabela qe vijon ilustron nje modelim datash te marra nga revista shkencore Radiocarbon dhe Science. Ajo jep nje krahasim datave te karbonit 14 me datimin e ekzemplareve nga kuadri i  i kohes gjeologjike. Datat ose epokat gjeologjike u percaktuan nga evolucionistet ne shume se 100 vjet me pare dhe nga shumica e shkencetarreve akoma sot pranohen si te sakta e te arsyeshme.

MOSTRA                                DATA ME KARBON 14                                   DATA GJEOLOGJIKE

Tiger dhembeshpate               28.000 vjet                                                       100.000 deri 1.000.000 vjet
Mamuth                                   11.000 vjet                                                       20.000 deri 25.000 vjet
Gaz natyror                              14.000 vjet                                                       50.000.000 vjet
Qymyrguri                                 1.680 vjet                                                         100.000.000 vjet

Eshte e qarte se midis datave te karbonit 14 dhe datave te propozuara nga kolona gjeologjike ka nje mosperputhje shume te madhe. Megjithate, te dyja keto metoda datimi pranohen si te sakta dhe te besueshme nga ata qe mbeshtesin teorine evolucionare, megjithese njera e kundershton qarte tjetren.

Ndersa kemi shqyrtuar deshmite e vrojtueshme ne lidhje me ceshtjen e moshes se tokes, ne kemi pare se ka arsye te mjaftueshme per te mbeshtetur konceptin per nje toke te re. Sic kemi pare, shumica e metodave te gjeokronologjise tregojne se toka eshte e re. Teknikat radiometrike per datimin e fosileve dhe te shtresave te tokes nuk jane aq te besueshme se sa na eshte dhene. Eshte e qarte se ju nuk duhet te klasifikoheni si nje i marre ose fanatik fetar ne qofte se mbeshtesni konceptin biblik te nje toke te re. Sipas modelit krijimor, toka eshte e re. Deshmia e vrojtueshme pajtohet me te.

----------


## Peniel

K.TORO  të përshëndes dhe të përgëzoj për kurajon që ke për të sjellë këto shkrime në Forum.


Matrix, nuk e di nëse këto shkrime vijnë nga ai libër të cilin ti përmende por, dua të theksoj diçka me shumë rëndësi. Faktet lidhur me krijimin dhe ekzistencën e universit kanë dalë më së shumti nga shkencëtarë që nuk janë besimtarë dmth të krishterë të cilët të mbrojnë idenë e Biblës.

Sigurisht që ka shumë shkencëtarë të cilët janë besimtarë të krishterë dhe që fare mirë mund të dilnin dhe të mbështesnin fuqishëm atë që Bibla thotë, por mendo pak se sa vlerë ka kur këto të vërteta pohojnë njerëz që nuk kanë lidhje me besimin e krishterë.



Tani një përgjigje që pse njerëzit që përmenden në Bibël dmth në Zanafillë jetonin shumë vite. Siç e ka përmendur edhe K.TORO mendohet që ka ekzistuar një shtresë rreth Tokës për të cilën nuk janë të sigurt se çfarë ka qenë. Disa mendojnë që ka qenë një shtresë uji kurse të tjerë mendojnë që ka qenë një shtresë e trashë resh. Kjo ka pak rëndësi por funksioni që kishte ka shumë rëndësi të theksohet. Ashtu siç është përmendur më lart, kjo shtresë uji/resh kishte aftësinë të filtronte rrezatimin kozmik i cili shkaktonte dhe shkakton mplakjen. Kështu pra mplakja kishte një proces më të ngadaltë se sa ka në ditët e sotme. Kjo duket që nga momenti që u bë përmbytja ose më saktë pas saj kur kjo shtresë u ça dhe jetëgjatësia njerëzore filloi të bjerë gradualisht dhe me ritme të shpejta duke arritur në ditët e sotme me këtë nivel jetëgjatësie.


Të dhënat apo zbulimet që vijnë në dritë janë shumë mahnitëse dhe i mahnitin edhe vetë shkencëtarët të cilët kanë arritur në një përfundim të përbashkët se pas gjithçkaje që është sot në ekzistencë, është dora e një Krijuesi i cili ka krijuar gjithçka në mënyrë të përsosur me rregull dhe në harmoni të plotë. Gjithçka që ekziston ka një funksion të caktuar dhe shërben për bashkë ekzistencën e gjithçkaje në Univers.


Kam në dorë një sërë materialesh me fakte nga shkencëtarë të ndryshëm dhe me fakte të pakundërshtueshme lidhur me kërkimet apo edhe me zbulimet të ata kanë bërë lidhur me krijimin dhe ekzistencën e universit. Duke qenë se janë të shumta informacionet do më duhet kohë ti vendos në një rradhë të caktuar për ti sjellë këtu. Megjithatë shpresoj ti sjell sa më shpejt.





Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## K.TORO

Perpara se te paraqes shkrimin tjeter qe kam pergatitur do ju lutem lexuesve te ketij forumi te lexojne me vemendje keto vargje biblike sipas kronologjise se tyre te vertete per te pasur nje ide me te qarte se per cfare po diskutohet dhe te perpiqen me mendjen e tyre tu japin nje shpjegim se cfare mund te fshihet aty pasi sic do ta shohim dhe me vone brenda tyre do te gjejme themelet me te vjetra shkencore.

Lexim te kendshem !

ZANAFILLA kapitulli 1 shpall:

1 Në fillim Perëndia krijoi qiejt dhe tokën.

2 Toka ishte pa trajtë, e zbrazët dhe errësira mbulonte sipërfaqen e humnerës; dhe Fryma e Perëndisë fluturonte mbi sipërfaqen e ujërave.

3 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "U bëftë drita!". Dhe drita u bë.

4 Dhe Perëndia pa që drita ishte e mirë; dhe Perëndia e ndau dritën nga errësira.

5 Dhe Perëndia e quajti dritën "ditë" dhe errësirën "natë". Kështu erdhi mbrëmja e pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e parë.

6 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Le të jetë një kupë qiellore mes ujërave, që t`i ndajë ujërat nga ujërat".

7 Dhe Perëndia krijoi kupën qiellore dhe ndau ujërat që ishin poshtë saj nga ujërat që ishin sipër saj. Dhe kështu u bë.

8 Dhe Perëndia e quajti kupën qiellore "qiell". Kështu erdhi mbrëmja, pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e dytë.

9 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Ujërat që janë nën qiellin të grumbullohen në një vend të vetëm dhe të shfaqet tera". Dhe kështu u bë.

10 Dhe Perëndia e quajti terën "tokë" dhe grumbullimin e ujërave "detë". Dhe Perëndia pa që kjo ishte mirë.

11 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Të mbijë toka gjelbërimin, barërat të nxjerrin farë dhe drurët frutore të japin në tokë një frut që të përmbajë farën e tij, secili simbas llojit të tij". Dhe kështu u bë.

12 Dhe toka prodhoi gjelbërim, barëra që e bënin farën simbas llojit të tyre dhe drurë që mbanin fruta me farën e tyre brenda, secili simbas llojit të vet. Dhe Perëndia e pa se kjo ishte mirë.

13 Kështu erdhi mbrëmja, pastaj erdhi mëngjesi; dita e tretë.

14 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Të ketë ndriçues në kupën qiellore për të ndarë ditën nga nata; dhe të shërbejnë si shenja, për të dalluar stinët, ditët dhe vitet;

15 dhe të shërbejnë si ndriçues në kupën qiellore për të ndriçuar tokën". Dhe kështu u bë.

16 Perëndia krijoi pastaj dy ndriçues të mëdhenj: ndriçuesin e madhë për qeverisjen e ditës dhe ndriçuesin e vogël për qeverisjen e natës; ai krijoi gjithashtu yjet.

17 Dhe Perëndia i vendosi në kupën qiellore për të ndriçuar tokën,

18 për të qeverisur ditën dhe natën dhe për ta ndarë dritën nga errësira. Dhe Perëndia e pa që kjo ishte mirë.

19 Kështu erdhi mbrëmja dhe erdhi mëngjesi: dita e katërt.

20 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Të mbushen ujërat nga një numër i madh qeniesh të gjalla dhe të fluturojnë zogjtë lart mbi tokë nëpër hapësirën e madhe të kupës qiellore".

21 Kështu Perëndia krijoi kafshët e mëdha ujore dhe të gjitha gjallesat që lëvizin dhe që mbushin ujërat, secili simbas llojit të vet, e çdo shpend fluturues simbas llojit të vet. Dhe Perëndia e pa se kjo ishte mirë.

22 Dhe Perëndia i bekoi duke thënë: "Të jeni të frytshëm, shumëzoni dhe mbushni ujërat e deteve, e zogjtë të shumëzohen mbi tokë".

23 Kështu erdhi mbrëmja dhe pastaj mëngjesi: dita e pestë.

24 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla sipas llojit të tyre: kafshë, rrëshqanorë dhe bisha të tokës, simbas llojit të tyre". Dhe kështu u bë.

25 Dhe Perëndia bëri egërsirat e tokës sipas llojit të tyre, kafshët simbas llojit të tyre dhe të gjithë rrëshqanorët e tokës simbas llojit të tyre. Dhe Perëndia e pa që kjo ishte mirë.

26 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Ta bëjmë njeriun sipas shëmbëlltyrës sonë dhe në ngjasim me ne, dhe të ushtrojë sundimin e tij mbi peshqit e detit, mbi zogjtë e qiellit, mbi kafshët e mbi gjithë tokën, mbi rrëshqanorët që zvarriten mbi dhe".

27 Kështu Perëndia krijoi njeriun simbas shëmbëlltyrës së vet, simbas shëmbëlltyrës së Perëndisë; Ai krijoi mashkullin e femrën.

28 Dhe Perëndia i bekoi; dhe Perëndia u tha atyre: "Të jeni të frytshëm dhe shumëzohuni, mbushni tokën e nënshtrojeni, e sundoni mbi peshqit e detit, mbi zogjtë e qiellit dhe mbi çdo qenie që lëviz mbi tokë".

29 Dhe Perëndia tha: "Ja unë po ju jap çdo bar që lëshon farë mbi sipërfaqen e mbarë tokës dhe çdo pemë të ketë fruta që përmbajnë farë; kjo do t`ju shërbejë si ushqim.

30 Dhe çdo kafshe të tokës, çdo zogu të qiellit dhe çdo gjëje që lëviz mbi tokë dhe ka në vetvete një frymë jete, unë i jap çdo bar të gjelbër si ushqim". Dhe kështu u bë.

31 Atëherë Perëndia shikoi të gjitha ato që kishte bërë, dhe ja, ishte shumë mirë. Kështu erdhi mbrëmja dhe pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e gjashtë.

----------


## lone_star

K-Toro,

Nese po i sjell keto artikuj vetem per hir te shumellojshmerise se teorive per token, qiellin, oqeanet, termetet, bubullimat  etj, nuk ka problem. 

Ja te te tregoj edhe une nje legjende qe kam degjuar, me duket se eshte e indianeve te Amerikes; Toka qendron mbi nje dem gjigand, e kur ai lekundet ne toke ndodhin termete, demi pervete qendron mbi nje breshke gjigande e cila noton ne det. 
Tani une jam i bindur se po te mblidhen nja 10 burra pseudo-shkencetare si ata autoret e artikujve qe ke sjelle ti e sjellin edhe kete qe tregova une ne nje forme te bukur dhe letrare, shtoji edhe ca brockulla shkencore qe te behet me e besueshme dhe pastaj ja propozojne shtetit te Kansasit qe ta beje te detyrueshme te mesohet ne librat shkollore atje. Pervec njohurive shkencore qe do paraqese do i beje me te moralshem dhe me me besim nxenesit :shkelje syri:  . Me ndihmen dhe financimin e tele-evangjelisteve patjeter.

Pse s'na i thua me emra ato shkencetaret qe permende me siper qe ti bej google une dhe tu shoh pak kredencialet e ti shoh se c'kane bere. Apo punojne part time shkencetare part time fund-raiser ne TBN?

----------


## K.TORO

Po Leone star une do te ti sjell te tera ato qe kerkon ti dhe le te me gjykojne me pas te gjithe antaret e ketij forumi nese te genjej, beje dhe ti te njejten gje si une, mbro ate qe thua. Radhes tjeter une do te te shpjegoj teorine e gravitetit qe dhe ti te mos ti besosh me elefantit qe mban token pokeshtu dhe emrat e shume shkencetarve te cilet njihen ne mbare boten. Po ti cfare do besh atehere? A do te te vije rende qe kembngul kaq shume dhe perpiqesh te hedhesh balte mbi punen e shume njerezve te tjere?

Deshira ime ne kete forum ka qene qe te shpalosja nje teori te mare nga vargjet biblike ku shpjegohet krijimi i tokes. Ngateresa eshte se: kete shkrim une fillimisht e botova te seksioni "Shkenca dhe jeta" pasi qellimi im i vertete ishte arsyetimi i kesaj teorie sipas nje mendimi te shendoshe shkencor. Por ja qe drejtuesit e forumit paten idene qe kete teme une ta paraqisja te seksioni juaj "Bota Shpirterore   -   Toleranca fetare" pasi sipas tyre nje shpjegim shkencor i Bibles do te ishte me i vlefshem dhe me interesant ne seksionin tuaj pasi vetem ketu mund te gjeja me shume njerez te interesuar rreth kesaj teme.

Por mesa shoh qe une te pres nje diskutim shkencor ne kete sektor te forumit eshte shume e veshtire pasi pjesa me e madhe juaja nuk e njihni shkencen dhe pretendoni se e njihni. Theksoj se materialin qe une po ju paraqes ka permbajtje shkencore dhe eshte shkruar nga shkenctare te vertete nga te gjitha fushat e shkences dhe vjen nga librat me te shitur ne bote qe mbrojne teorine biblike dhe te vleresuar nga shume shkencetare te tjere dhe jo nga mua apo shoket e mi te lagjes. Ti kundervihesh ketyre fakteve eshte njesoj sikur te hash inat me veten, sigurisht qe ka dhe teori alternative, dhe une kete deshiroj qe ju te diskutoni te bazuar diku e jo kot me kot.

Qe une te mar mundimin te shkruaj, jam bazuar diku, dhe une nuk jam fillestar dhe as amator i fakteve shkencore pasi kam shume vite qe e studjoj kete fushe intensivisht dhe i kam te njohura shume argumenta shkencore, fetar dhe historik, dhe shume teori qe ju vetem sa i keni degjuar si emra. Me vjen keq qe me duhet te shprehem keshtu, nuk dua te debatoj me askend por thjeshte te paraqes dicka qe mendoj se eshte e vlefshme, nese ju kjo nuk ju pelqen atehere lexojeni kete artikull thjeshte per kulture, dhe nese ndokend keto fakte e bejne per te qeshur le te qeshe, njerzit kane te drejte te mendojne si te duan por nuk do te ishte e njerzishme te gjykosh te tjeret kur vet nuk zoteron asnje prove konkrete, asnje shkrim apo asnje fakt qe hedhin poshte keto qe une po shkruaj sot.

Megjithate mendoj se duhet te jemi me te siellshem me njeri tjetrin, une do te botoj dhe shume shkrime te tjera ku do tju tregoj se sa baza shkencore ka Bibla pokeshtu do tju paraqes dhe thenijet e shkenctarve me te medhenj te botes qe i kane pohuar keto fakte me gojen e tyre, dhe per cdo pyetje qe ju keni do perpiqem tju jap nje pergjigjie te argumentuar hollesisht pa shtuar asgje nga vetja dhe do ju jap mundesine qe dhe ju ti verifikoni vet ato. A ka me shkencore se kaq? Po ju ae ndjeni veten te afte te gjeni argumenta bindes qe te hidhni poshte teorine biblike te krijimit? Do te kisha kenaqesi ti degjoja dhe te diskutoja rreth tyre me kenaqesine me te madhe.

Me respekt K.TORO

----------


## K.TORO

Eshte interesante se rrefimi biblik i krijimit filloi duke dhene nje shpjegim te hollesishem te lendeve te para qe u mblodhen per ndertimin e universit. Ne dime se cdo gje qe ekziston ne univers perbehet nga lenda qe quhet atom. Atomi perbehet nga tre perberes baze: hapesira, lenda dhe energjia. Keta tre perberes baze te atomit jane gjerat e para qe solli ne ekzistenve Perendia gjate dites se pare te krijimit dhe ato permenden ne Bibel ne tre vargjet e para te krijimit.

HAPESIRA DHE LENDA

Zanafilla 1 : 1-3 shpall:
Ne fillim Perendia krijoi qiellin dhe token. Dhe toka ishte pa forme dhe e zbrazet; dhe mbi faqen e thellesise kishte erresire. Dhe Shpirti i Perendise levizte mbi faqen e ujrave. Dhe Perendia tha, Le te kete drite: dhe pati drite.

Shqyrtimi me hellesi i ketyre vargjeve do te na jape nje te kuptuar me te mire te etapave fillestare te procesit te krijimit. Per shembull, vargu 1 permend se Perendia krijoi qiellin dhe token. Ndersa shqyrtojme kete fragment, ai na sugjeron se Perendia krijoi trupat qiellor ne univers si dhe planetin tone Toke. Megjithate, kur e studjojme kuptimin e vertete te fjalve qiell dhe toke nga konteksti hebraik ne te cilin u shkrua ne fillim Zanafilla, ne shohim se keto dy fjale kane nje kuptim me te gjere. Fjala qiell qe perkthehet ne vargun 1 eshte fjala hebraike SHAMAYIM, e cila do te thote qiej, ose nje shtrirje e gjere apo hapesire. Nje prej gjerave te para qe beri Perendia ishte qe ta sillte ne ekzistence hapesiren. Se dyti, fjala toke eshte fjala hebraike ERETS, e cila mund te thote toke, truall dhe lende ose substance, nga e cila formohen gjerat. Keshtu, sipas Fjales se Perendise, krijimi filloi me dy perberes madhore te atomit te cilet vijne ne ekzistence - Hapsira dhe Lenda.

PA FORME DHE E ZBRAZET

Ne shkrim shpallet nje aspekt i dyte i rendesishem i krijimit te lendes. Toka ose Lenda ishte "pa forme, dhe e zbrazet" (Zanafilla 1 : 2). Kjo shprehje do te thote se ne ate kohe lenda nuk ishte vene ne ndonje forme ose projekt kuptimplote. Rastesishmeria e quajtur "pa forme, dhe e zbrazet" mund te ilustrohet ndryshe thjeshte si materie qe nuk kishta as forme dhe as nje strukture baze sic kane strukturat e sotme atomike, pra nuk ishte e organizuar ne ndonje forme ose projekt kuptimplote.

DRITA

Perberesi tjeter madhor i struktures atomike eshte drita. Shkrimi shpall: "Dhe Perendia tha, Le te kete drite" (Zanafilla 1 : 3). Kur perendia solli ne ekzistence driten, Ai krijoi te gjithe spektrin elektromagnetik.

1. Rrezet Gamma
2. Rrezet X
3. Ultravjollce
4. Drita e dukshme
5. Infra e Kuqe
6. Mikrovalet
7. Valet e gjata ( Si valet e Radios )

Shpesh ne mendojme per driten sikur ajo eshte drita e vetme e dukshme qe mund te vrojtohet nga syte tane. Megjithate, nje shqyrtim me nga afer i perkufizimit te drites, zbulon se ajo perfshin frekuenca nga nje spekter shume i gjere, i cili nuk mund te percaktohet ne menyre vizuale. Secila gjatesi vale ne spektrin elektromagnetik, qe nga rrezet gamma deri ne valet e radios, mbart nje sasi te ndryshme energjie. Vetem drita, gjatesite e vales qe perbejne brezin e ngjyrave te ylberit, eshte e dukshme per syrin e njeriut. Keshtu, kur Perendia tha, "Le te kete drite", erdhi ne ekzistence i gjithe spektri elektromagnetik. Me fjale te tjera, erdhi ne ekzistence energjia. Kur matet energjia e permbajtur brenda atomit, ne shohim se ajo bie brenda kufijve te spektrit elektromagnetik.

Sic kemi pare, tre vargjet e para te Shkrimit na japin nje te kuptuar te qarte te origjines se hapsires, te lendes dhe te energjise, te cilat jane tre perberesit baze te atomit, lenda e pare e krijimit te universit. Bibla jep nje pershkrim te sakte te perberesve te nje atomi, ashtu sic e kuptojme ne sot.

QIEJT = HAPESIRA
TOKA = LENDA
DRITA = ENERGJIA

Perberesit e atomit u sollen ne ekzistence ne diten e pare te krijimit.

----------

